# welches Fett für Steuersatz



## olimtbfully (5. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
welches Fett für meinen Steuersatz?? was verwendet Ihr, Steuersatz ist
ein FSA Pig.
Will halt auch net so oft zerlegen zum nachfetten, also muss da schon was langlebiges rein oder??
Bin gespannt auf eure Infos,
Danke schon mal im Voraus,
Gruss Oli


----------



## tractor (5. April 2006)

druckbeständiges Wälzlagerfett von der Mineralölindustrie, NLGI-Klassifikation ist abhängig vom Einsatzbereich (u. a. Temperatur  ), in Ausnahmefällen auch Festschmierstoff-Compounds.

Spezielle Bikefette in bunten Tuben & Tiegeln und mit irgendwelchen unbewiesenen Wundereigenschaften sind nur zu Apothekenpreisen erhältlich und bringen keinen nachgewiesenen Vorteil. Ausser eine ultralight Brieftasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayn (5. April 2006)

einfach zähes fett ordentlich in den steuersatz reinschmieren dies dient allerdings nur als dichtungsschutz und die dort verwendeten industrie(wälz)lager sind wartungsfrei.

ohne ordentliches fetten an gewissen stellen, sammelt sich relativ schnell wasser in dem steuersatz und die sache fängt an unbemerkt zu oxidieren (eigenne erfahrung nach 2 regenfahrten)

zur langlebigkeit ist auf jeden fall auch die einstellung und saubere einpressung ebenfalls sehr wichtig.


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (5. April 2006)

Was sich recht gut bewährt hat, ist eine Tube 08/15-Lagerfett aus dem Autozubehörhandel. Zieht kein Wasser, hat sehr gute Schmiereigenschaften und kostet einen feuchten Sch****s.

Ansonsten gibts von R.S.P. oder Motorex ganz fähige Fette, die im Prinzip das gleiche können, nur teurer sind.


----------



## tractor (5. April 2006)

Kayn schrieb:
			
		

> die dort verwendeten industrie(wälz)lager sind wartungsfrei.



was nicht heissen soll, dass Nachschmieren unnötig oder unmöglich ist. Es ist erstaunlich (und gewollt - Nenn-Drehzahl), wie wenig Fett in Rillenkugellagern enthalten ist.
Einfach den Dichtring gaaaanz vorsichtig (ohne die Dichtlippe zu beschädigen) mit ner Nähnadel entfernen, neues Fett (hehe, 08/15 ist keine Schmierstoffklassifizierung!!) hinein und Dichtring wieder einklipsen. 
Selbstverständlich, dass bei der Operation absolut klinisch sterile Sauberkeit herrschen muss.


----------



## FeierFox (5. April 2006)

Ich nehm so nen blaugrünes Zeugs von ParkTool.
Im Prinzip ist es glaub ich fast egal was man an Fett da rein schmiert, hauptsache keine Butter oder (vorsichtshalber) Fette mit Harzen &/oder Säuren.


----------



## hydro (5. April 2006)

Lithiumseifenfett... Nur wer mal über die Bezeichnung stolpert...
Das ist normales und für diese Lager gut geeignetes Wälzlagerfett...


----------



## Lany (6. April 2006)

Kugellager-Abschmierfett, Temperaturbeständig von -30° C bis +120° C, salzwasserbeständig...!


----------



## olimtbfully (6. April 2006)

Also, werde es mit Wälzlagerfett einsetzten, 
Danke für eure Tips,
Gruss Oli


----------



## RUDO (6. April 2006)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Lithiumseifenfett... Nur wer mal über die Bezeichnung stolpert...
> Das ist normales und für diese Lager gut geeignetes Wälzlagerfett...


Ist Lithiumseifenfett nun gut oder schlecht, dachte immer Lithiumseife enthaltenes Fett dürfe NICHT verwendet werden?
Habe irgendwo gelesen es _müsse_ darauf geachtet werden, dass das Fett unbedingt lithium_entseift_ sein muss, da dieses Additiv Gummi-Dichtungen angreifen kann und sie aufquellen lässt.
Also besser auf lithiumhaltiges Fett verzichten


----------



## tractor (6. April 2006)

RUDO schrieb:
			
		

> dass das Fett unbedingt lithium_entseift_ sein muss



geil, entseiftes Fett  willichauchhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (6. April 2006)

Ich benütze ein Calziumverseiftes Fett. Ist noch beständiger gegen Wasser als Lithium-08/15-Fett. Unbedingt notwendig ist das aber nicht.

Lithiumverseifte Fette greifen keine dichtungen am Fahrrad an.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## manne (6. April 2006)

SpeedSix schrieb:
			
		

> was schmiert ihr den eigentlich genau beim steuersatz (bitte mit bild für idioten).
> meinen chris king habe ich nie geschmiert und der läuft immernoch wie neu und sieht auch so aus. trotz bevorzugter benutzung während schlechtem wetter.



Nur offene Lagerkonstruktionen, ich glaub die hat dein CK nicht.

Ich nehm weisses "Galli", hat eine schöne Konsistenz und die kleine Dose (vom Rose-Versand) wird wohl mein Leben lang noch reichen, trotz verschwenderischer Benutzung an Innenlager, Gewinden usw.

MfG Manne


----------

